# Give It A Caption - #3



## SifuPhil (Sep 6, 2013)

Another one to play with - I expect you folks to do your usual wonderful job!



*GIVE IT A CAPTION!*


----------



## Anne (Sep 6, 2013)

"The dolly is nice, honey, but I think we really need a maid".


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2013)

Me Tarzan......You Jane.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 6, 2013)

"Does this make me look like a Girly-man?"


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2013)

Hasta la Vista, *Baby!* ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 6, 2013)

_*Doesn't she look beautiful, i made her dress it's a copy of the one i wear when i'm entertaining*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 6, 2013)

"The future governor of California, Arnold Schwarzenegger, uses a doll to illustrate his stance on Pro-Choice ..."


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just can't get the hang of breast feeding but I'll keep practising.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2013)

Not quite what I meant by asking the escort for a baby doll


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

"I think that gay marriage should be between a man and a woman."
Arnold Schwarzenegger


Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/arnoldschw168119.html#pbdckECfgT4wvl5Z.99


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2013)

Best birthday present ever!


----------

